# My pictures of Waxstock 2012 ('Swirl Police' inside!)



## ABC Detailing

Me and my dad travelled up to Waxstock the night before and stayed over, so that I could be up detailing the car at 6:30am before the show, ready for the Detailing World Showdown..

I thought it was one of the best car shows I've been to, met some really good people as well.

A few photos of the Clio inside throughout the day:

During a final coat of Carbon









































































One with the 'Swirl Police'..










I came across two very nice guys from Ultimate Shine in Scotland and they offered to give the bootlid a coat of their exclusive glitter-charged wax. The photo doesn't show it up, but the wax has flecks of (non-abrasive) glitter in!










A few more photos from the show:

KDS Detailing's Aventador




























The retailers section



















Paintshield's 458




























Wolfgang's Noble?










Under the bonnet of a special little Beetle in the competition










Two guys cooking up some wax, the one on the right was the speaker.










And on the way home a few of the Clio and my dads 335.



















I managed to win the Angelwax raffle at the end, winning these 4 waxes that were the first off the production line!










It was a great day out and I will definitely be back next year, hope you enjoyed the photos!


----------



## fisko53

What was the puddle of water by the offside front wheel of the Clio? Looks like a dog has peed up it! :doublesho


----------



## ChrisST

Nice pictures.
Your Clio looks superb mate, it's a credit too you. :thumb:


----------



## ABC Detailing

It was because I cleaned it before the show so water was still running off!

Someone thought it had wet itself. 

Thanks buddy!


----------



## TheMattFinish

was in the celica next to you and wondered where the water was coming from! 

car looked mint as well dude!!


----------



## big_ben

Your cars had a wee


----------



## ABC Detailing

mattthomas said:


> was in the celica next to you and wondered where the water was coming from!
> 
> car looked mint as well dude!!


Thanks buddy, yours was gleaming!

Was interesting getting it cleaned at 6 on Sunday...


----------



## TheMattFinish

we arrived at 645 and you was there! did you use the autosmart gear?

Cheers dude!


----------



## steve from wath

motorgeeks car was a

ginetta g60


----------



## GrantB5

Just about to upload my pics, got one of yours in there, loved your car :thumb:


----------



## ABC Detailing

Grante36 said:


> Just about to upload my pics, got one of yours in there, loved your car :thumb:


Thanks mate, chuck a link in here when you do!



mattthomas said:


> we arrived at 645 and you was there! did you use the autosmart gear?
> 
> Cheers dude!


Nope, I went round the corner and used the tap with just buckets, didn't know the PW was round the corner! 

When you turned up I thought oh dear.. my car will look silly if i don't get it done in time!


----------



## bigslippy

Thanks for sharing and your car looks the biz:argie: credit to you:thumb:


----------



## losi_8_boy

Stunning car mate... Very very nice. I was the one that said hi and mentioned I had the ultra blue r26


----------



## TheMattFinish

Nope, I went round the corner and used the tap with just buckets, didn't know the PW was round the corner! 

When you turned up I thought oh dear.. my car will look silly if i don't get it done in time![/QUOTE]

It wasnt that good when we turned up lol! had to pay a fiver for the use of it but it removed all the road grime and bug splatter from drive up!

What did you use on it wax wise?


----------



## CliveP

Your car has made me consider one of those little babies as my next mid-life crisis car - I simply loved it. Credit to you Sir.

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## ABC Detailing

thanks both and thanks for stopping for the chat mate! 

Met some really nice people Sunday, yourself included.


----------



## ABC Detailing

mattthomas said:


> It wasnt that good when we turned up lol! had to pay a fiver for the use of it but it removed all the road grime and bug splatter from drive up!
> 
> What did you use on it wax wise?


It was prepped two weeks ago, with tough coat over Amigo, then when I cleaned it Sunday I gave it another coat of Amigo and some Zymol Carbon!



CliveP said:


> Your car has made me consider one of those little babies as my next mid-life crisis car - I simply loved it. Credit to you Sir.
> 
> Regards,
> Clive.


Do it!

You seriously will not regret it, There is nothing I'd rather for the money tbh.


----------



## David Proctor

Great pictures from a great day


----------



## ABC Detailing

Thanks.


----------



## bazz

great pics and well done on wining the comp fella
and waht a nice looking clio you got.
woudent mind geting a ticket from the swirl police lol


----------



## Steven878

Great pics


----------



## Andrew Goacher

Good pictures :thumb::thumb:


----------



## JasonPD

Some great pics, I remember being slightly jealous of the clio (I'm a big fan and the mrs has a 182 as a hack).

Nice to see a pic a Dave's Astra triple eight :thumb:


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 888-Dave

Missed that one the old T8 sliding in there amongst some rather nice metal.


----------



## TopSport+

Good pictures:argie::argie:


----------



## SDMDChris

Man I wish we had something like that in the US! Looks like fun!


----------

